# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الحديث القدسي: (لفظه ومعناه).

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

من الفروق التي يذكرها أغلب من صنف في علوم القرآن بين القرآن والحديث القدسي:
(أن القرآن لفظه ومعناه من عند الله، أما الحديث القدسي فمعناه من عند الله ولفظه من عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم)، وهذا هو المشهور عن كثير من المتأخرين، والذي يترجح أن الحديث القدسي لفظه ومعناه من عند الله، للأدلة التالية:

1 -  التصريح من النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  بأنها قول الله، حيث يقول في أغلبها: (قال الله، أو يقول، أو قال رب العزه .... ).
2 –  ما اشتملت عليه هذه الأحاديث من ألفاظ لا يمكن أن تصدر من غيره – سبحانه - ، كقوله: (يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم.... ).

 وهذا ظاهر صنيع البخاري في صحيحه، وهو قول شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم، وهو ما رجحه الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله.

ولو قال قائل: ما الفرق إذًا بينهما؟

نقول الفروق الأخرى التي ذكرها العلماء من كون القرآن معجز، وأنه متواتر .....).

فما رأيكم بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

اختلف أهل العلم في هذه المسألة؛ فقال بعضهم: الحديث القدسي من عند الله تعالى معنى وأما اللفظ فمن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ وبذلك يفارق القرآن.
وقال آخرون: هو من عند الله تعالى لفظًا ومعنى؛ وبذلك يفارق الحديث النبوي؛ الذي معناه من عند الله تعالى ولفظه من عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
والذي يتبين لي أنه من عند الله تعالى معنى، ولكن لفظه من عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
والذي يدل على ذلك: أن العلماء وعامة المسلمين لا يزالون يذكرون الأحاديث القدسية بالمعنى، ولم يلزمهم أحد بالتزام لفظ الحديث؛ ولو كان لفظه من عند الله تعالى لكان لزامًا علينا التزام لفظ الحديث.
فإن قيل: فما الفرق - إذًا - بين الحديث القدسي والحديث النبوي؟
قلنا: الفرق بين الحديث القدسي والحديث النبوي: أن الحديث القدسي هو ما كان الكلام فيه مضافًا إلى الله تعالى؛ نحو (يا عبادي إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي) ونحو (أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر)؛ فهذا الكلام مضاف إلى الله تعالى.
وأما الحديث النبوي فهو مضاف إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ نحو (إنما الأعمال بالنيات) ونحو (من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد).
فهذه الأحاديث مضافة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكانت أحاديث نبوية، وأما الأولى فمضافة إلى الله تعالى فكانت إلهية.
ولو كانت صيغة الحديث مثلًا: "يا عبادي إنما الأعمال بالنيات" لكان - حينها - حديثًا إلهيًا. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

السؤال: كيف كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتلقي الحديث القدسي ؛ عن طريق جبريل أو عن أي طريق ؟

الجواب :الحمد لله
الحديث القدسي وحي من الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى، إن هو إلا وحي يوحى.

وقد اختلف الناس في الحديث القدسي: هل لفظه ومعناه من الله تعالى، أم إن معناه من الله ولفظه من رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
فاختار بعضهم أن الحديث القدسي، لفظه ومعناه، موحى من الله تعالى .
قال الزرقاني رحمه الله:
(الحديث القدسي الذي قاله الرسول حاكيا عن الله تعالى: فهو كلام الله تعالى أيضًا، غير أنه ليست فيه خصائص القرآن التي امتاز بها عن كل ما سواه.
ولله تعالى حكمة في أن يجعل من كلامه المنزل معجزًا وغير معجز، لمثل ما سبق في حكمة التقسيم الآنف من إقامة حجة للرسول ولدين الحق بكلام الله المعجز، ومن التخفيف على الأمة بغير المعجز؛ لأنه تصح روايته بالمعنى وقراءة الجنب وحمله له ومسه إياه إلى غير ذلك.
وصفوة القول في هذا المقام: أن القرآن أوحيت ألفاظه من الله اتفاقًا، وأن الحديث القدسي أوحيت ألفاظه من الله على المشهور، والحديث النبوي أوحيت معانيه ـ في غير ما اجتهد فيه الرسول ـ والألفاظ من الرسول.
بيد أن القرآن له خصائصه: من الإعجاز، والتعبد به، ووجوب المحافظة على أدائه، بلفظه ونحو ذلك، وليس للحديث القدسي والنبوي شيء من هذه الخصائص.
والحكمة في هذا التفريق أن الإعجاز منوط بألفاظ القرآن، فلو أبيح أداؤه بالمعنى لذهب إعجازه وكان مظنة للتغيير والتبديل واختلاف الناس في أصل التشريع والتنزيل.
أما الحديث القدسي والحديث النبوي فليست ألفاظهما مناط إعجاز , ولهذا أباح الله روايتهما بالمعنى، ولم يمنحهما تلك الخصائص والقداسة الممتازة التي منحها القرآن الكريم، تخفيفًا على الأمة، ورعاية لمصالح الخلق في الحالين من منح ومنع، إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم) انتهى.(مناهل العرفان) (1/37-38).


واختار بعض أهل العلم القول الثاني ، وذهب إلى أن الحديث القدسي موحى من الله تعالى بمعناه، دون لفظه:  
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
وقد اختلفَ العلماءُ رحمهم الله في لَفْظِ الحديثِ القُدْسيِّ: هل هو مِن كلامِ الله تعالى أو أنّ الله تعالى أَوْحَى إلى رسولِه صلى الله عليه وسلم مَعْنَاه ؛ واللفظُ لَفْظُ رسولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ على قولينِ:
القول الأول: إنّ الحديثَ القُدْسيَّ مِن عند الله لَفْظُهُ ومعناهُ، لأنّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أضافهُ إلى الله تعالى، ومِن المعلومِ أنّ الأصلَ في القولِ المضافِ أنْ يكونَ بِلَفْظِ قائِله لا ناقلِه، لا سيَّمَا أنّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أقوى الناسِ أمانةً وأوثقهم روايةً.

القول الثاني: إنّ الحديث َ القُدْسِيَّ معناه مِن عند الله، ولفظهُ لفْظُ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهذا هو الراجح.
ثم لو قيلَ: إنّ الأَوْلَى تركُ الخوضِ في هذا، خوفًا مِن أنْ يكونَ مِن التنَطُّعِ الهالكِ فاعلُهُ، والاقتصارُ على القول: بأنّ الحديثَ القُدْسِيَّ ما رواه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن رَبِّهِ وكفى، لكانَ كافيًا، ولعلّه أَسْلَمُ والله أعلمُ) انتهى مختصرًا.(مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين) (9/59-62).


ومع أن الخلاف في المسألة سائغ ومشهور بين أهل العلم، فالقول الأول، وهو أن الحديث القدسي موحى بلفظه ومعناه، أظهر وأولى.
قال الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي حفظه الله: (الحديث القدسي كلام الله لفظًا ومعنًى، ولهذا يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يروي عن ربه، أنه قال: قال الله تعالى قال في حديث أبي ذر:  (قال الله تعالى: إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي، وجعلته بينكم محرمًا، فلا تظَّالموا) رواه مسلم.
وهو كلام الله لفظًا ومعنًى، لكن يختلف عن القرآن: القرآن كلام الله لفظًا ومعنًى، والأحاديث القدسية كلام الله لفظه ومعناه.
لكن له أحكام خاصة تختلف عن أحكام القرآن: القرآن لا يمسه إلا متوضئ والأحاديث القدسية يمسها غير المتوضئ، القرآن يُتَعَبَّدُ بتلاوته والحديث القدسي لا يُتَعَبَد بتلاوته، فله أحكام تختلف ...  
ولو كانت الأحاديث القدسية معناها من الله ولفظها من الرسول لما صار هناك فرق بين الأحاديث القدسية وغيرها، ولما أضاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا إلى ربه، قال: قال الله ، عن ربه أنه قال ، فنسبه إلى الله ، أضافه إلى الله، قال:  (قال الله: إني حرمت الظلم على نفسي) انتهى.
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa&iw_a=view&fatwa_i  d=14910 - 

وأيا ما  كان الراجح من القولين، فالقولين يتفقان على أن الحديث القدسي وحي من الله تعالى، ولذلك ينسب إليه، فيقال: قال الله تعالى، أو قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرويه عن رب العزة ...
وإذا كان وحيا من الله تعالى، فإن الوحي به يكون بنفس طرق الوحي الذي ينزل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
قال الله تعالى:
( وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ ) الشورى :51 .
قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله:
(هذه مقامات الوحي بالنسبة إلى جناب الله عز وجل، وهو أنه تعالى تارة يقذف في روع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا لا يتمارى فيه أنه من الله عز وجل، كما جاء في صحيح ابن حبان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (إن رُوح القُدُس نفث في رُوعي: أن نفسا لن تموت حتى تستكمل رزقها وأجلها، فاتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب) .
وقوله: { أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ } : كما كلم موسى عليه السلام، فإنه سأل الرؤية بعد التكليم، فحجب عنها.
وفي الصحيح أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لجابر بن عبد الله: (ما كلم الله أحدًا إلا من وراء حجاب، وإنه كلم أباك كفاحًا) الحديث، وكان أبوه قد قتل يوم أحد، ولكن هذا في عالم البرزخ، والآية إنما هي في الدار الدنيا.
وقوله: { أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ } كما ينزل جبريل عليه السلام، وغيره من الملائكة، على الأنبياء عليهم السلام) انتهى.(تفسير ابن كثير) (7/217).
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله عند شرحه لحديث : (إن الله قد كتب الحسنات والسيئات):
 قَوْله: ( فِيمَا يَرْوِي عَنْ رَبِّهِ ): هَذَا مِنْ الْأَحَادِيث الْإِلَهِيَّةِ، ثُمَّ هُوَ مُحْتَمِلٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ مِمَّا تَلَقَّاهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ رَبِّهِ بِلَا وَاسِطَةٍ، وَيَحْتَمِل أَنْ يَكُون مِمَّا تَلَقَّاهُ بِوَاسِطَةِ الْمَلَك وَهُوَ الرَّاجِحُ) انتهى.(فتح الباري)(11/323).
ومن طرق تبليغ الرسالة إلى الرسل الكرام ، وإنزال الوحي عليهم: الرؤيا المنامية، وهي داخلة في الوحي المذكور في قوله تعالى: ( إلا وحيًا ) .
قالت أم المؤمنين عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا: ( كَانَ أَوَّلَ مَا بُدِئَ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الرُّؤْيَا الصَّادِقَةُ فِي النَّوْمِ فَكَانَ لَا يَرَى رُؤْيَا إِلَّا جَاءَتْ مِثْلَ فَلَقِ الصُّبْحِ ).رواه البخاري (4954) ومسلم (160) .

والله تعالى أعلم .

وللاستزادة : يراجع السؤال رقم : (121290)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هذا بحث ناقش فيه صاحبه قول الشيخ العثيمين في ترجيحه أن الحديث القدسي من لفظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعناه من عند الله،

مناقشة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله فيما ذهب إليه من الفرق بين القرآن والحديث القدسيأيها الأخوة الكرام : أطرح بين يديكم مناقشة لرأي الشيخ ابن عثيمين  في الفرق بين القرآن والحديث القدسي خاصة مسألة أن لفظ الحديث القدسي من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهو الرأي السائد والمنتشر في أكثر كتب علوم القرآن ومصطلح الحديث قصدت منه بيان ما توصلت إليه , وسماع آراء بقية إخواننا إما بذكر ما يمكن ذكره في تقوية ما ذهبت إليه أو تضعيفه سدد الله على الخير خطاكم , فأقول مستعينًا بالله:
القرآن هو كلامُ الله المنزَّلُ على محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم المُتَعَبَّدُ بتلاوتِه .( )
والقُدْسِيُّ نسبةٌ إلى: القُدُسْ، وهي نسبةٌ تدلُّ على التعظيم ؛ لأنّ مادّةَ الكلمةِ دالَّةٌ على التنزيهِ والتطهيرِ في اللغةِ( )، ويُسمَّى: الحديث الإلهيُّ؛ نسبةً إلى الإله المعبودِ، ويُسمَّى: الحديث الربانيُّ؛ نِسْبَةً إلى الرَّبِّ.
وعرّفه الشيخُ ابن عثيمين بقوله :"ما رواه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ربِّهِ تعالى، ويُسمَّى أيضًا: الحديث الربّانيّ ، والحديث الإلهيّ".( )
وقد ذكر الشيخُ ابن عثيمين الفَرْقَ بينَ القرآنِ والحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ في مَواضعَ متعدّدةً مِن كُتُبِهِ فقال :" وقد اختلفَ العلماءُ  في لَفْظِ الحديثِ القُدْسيِّ : هل هو مِن كلامِ الله تعالى أو أنّ الله تعالى أَوْحَى إلى رسولِه صلى الله عليه وسلم مَعْنَاه ؛واللفظُ لَفْظُ رسولِ الله؟ على قولينِ:
القول الأول: إنّ الحديثَ القُدْسيَّ مِن عند الله لَفْظُهُ ومعناهُ ، لأنّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أضافهُ إلى الله تعالى ، ومِن المعلومِ أنّ الأصلَ في القولِ المضافِ أنْ يكونَ بِلَفْظِ قائِله لا ناقلِه ، لا سيَّمَا أنّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أقوى الناسِ أمانةً وأوثقهم روايةً .
القول الثاني: إنّ الحديث َ القُدْسِيَّ معناه مِن عند الله ،ولفظهُ لفْظُ النبيِّ ، وذلكَ لوجهين: الوجه الأول : لو كانَ الحديث القُدْسِيُّ مِن عند الله لفظًا ومعنىً ؛ لكانَ أعلى سندًا مِن القرآنِ ؛ لأنّ النبيَّ  يرويه عن رَبِّهِ تعالى بدونِ واسطةٍ ،كما هو ظاهر السياقِ ، أمّا القرآنَُ فنزلَ على النبيِّ  بواسطةِ جبريلَ ،كما قال تعالى : قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ (النحل:من الآية102) وقال :نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الأَمِينُ  عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ  بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُبِينٍ (الشعراء:193- 195) .
الوجه الثاني : أنّه لو كانَ لفظُ الحديث القُدْسِيِّ مِن عند الله ؛ لَمْ يكنْ بينهُ وبينَ القرآنِ فَرْقٌ ؛ لأنّ كِلَيْهِمَا على هذا التقديرِ كلامُ الله تعالى ، والحكمةُ تقتضي تساويهما في الحكمِ حينَ اتّفقَا في الأصلِ ، ومِن المعلومِ أنّ بينَ القرآنِ والحديث القدْسِيِّ فروقًا كثيرة :
منها: أنّ الحديث القُدْسِيَّ لا يُتعبَّدُ بتلاوتهِ، بمعنى أنّ الإنسانِ لا يَتعبَّدُ الله تعالى بِمجرَّدِ قراءتهِ ، فلا يُثابُ على كُلِّ حرفٍ مِنهُ عشرَ حسناتٍ ، والقرآنُ يتعبَّدُ بتلاوتهِ بكلِّ حرفٍ مِنه عشر حسناتٍ .
ومنها : أنّ الله تحدَّى أنْ يأتِيَ الناسُ بمثلِ القرآنِ أو أيةٍ مِنه ، ولم يَرِدْ مثلُ ذلكَ في الأحاديثِ القُدْسيَّةِ .
ومنها : أنّ القرآنَ مَحفوظٌ مِن عند الله  ،كما قال سبحانه :إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ (الحجر:9) والأحاديثُ القُدْسيَّةُ بخلافِ ذلكَ ؛ ففيها الصحيحُ والحَسَنُ ، بل أُضِيفَ إليها ما كانَ ضعيفًا أو مَوضوعًا ، وهذا وإنْ لم يكنْ مِنها لكن نُسِبَ إليها وفيها التقديمُ والتأخيرُ والزيادةُ والنقصُ .
ومِنها : أنّ القرآنَ لا تجوزُ قراءتهُ بالمعنى بإجماعِ المسلمينَ ، أمّا الأحاديثُ القُدْسيَّةُ فعلى الخلافِ في جوازِ نقلِ الحديثِ النبويِّ بالمعنى ، والأكثرونَ على جوازه .
ومنها : أنّ القرآنَ تُشرع قراءتهُ في الصلاةِ ؛ ومِنه ما لا تصحُّ الصلاةُ بدونِ قراءتهِ ، بخلافِ الأحاديثِ القُدْسيَّةِ .
ومنها : أنّ القرآنَ لا يَمسُّهُ إلاّ طاهرٌ على الأصحِّ ، بخلاف ِالأحاديثِ القُدْسيَّةِ .
ومنها : أنّ القـرآنَ لا يقرؤهُ الجُنُبُ حتّى يغتسلَ على القولِ الراجـحِ ، بِخلاف الأحاديثِ القُدْسيَّةِ .
ومنها : أنّ القرآنَ ثَبَتَ بالتواترِ القطْعِيِّ المفيدِ للعلمِ اليقينيِّ ، فلو أَنْكَرَ حرفًا أجمعَ القرَّاءُ عليهِ لكانَ كافرًا ، بخلافِ الأحاديثِ القُدْسيَّةِ ؛ فإنّهُ لو أنكرَ شيئًا منها مُدَّعيًا أنّه لَمْ يَثْبُتْ لم يكفر ، أمّا لو أنكرهُ مع علمهِ أنّ النبيَّ  قَالَهُ لكانَ كافرًا لتكذِيبهِ النبيَّ.
وأجابَ هؤلاءِ عن كَوْنِ النبيِّ أضافهُ إلى الله – والأصلُ في القولِ المضافِ أنْ يكونَ لَفْظُ قائلِه – بالتسليمِ أنّ هذا هو الأصلُ ، لكن قد يُضافُ إلى قائلِه معنىً لا لفْظًا ، كما في القرآنِ الكريمِ ، فإنّ الله تعالى يُضيف أقوالاً إلى قائليها ، ونحن نعلمُ أنّها أُضيفتْ معنىً لا لفظًا ، كمـا في قَصَصِ الأنبياءِ وغيرهم ، وكـلام الهدهد والنملة ، فإنّه بغير هذا اللفظِ قطعًا .
وبهذا يتبيَّنُ رُجحانِ هذا القولِ ، وليسَ الخلافُ في هذا كالخلافِ بينَ الأشاعرةِ وأهل السنّةِ في كلامِ الله تعالى ، لأنّ الخلافَ بين هؤلاءِ في أَصْلِ كلامِ الله تعالى ، فأهلُ السنّةِ يقولونَ : كـلامُ الله تعالى كلامٌ حقيقيٌّ مَسموعٌ يتكلّمُ سبحانهُ بصوتٍ وحَرْفٍ ، والأشاعرةُ لا يُثبتونَ ذلكَ ؛ وإنّما يقولونَ : كلامُ الله تعالى هو المعنى القائمُ بنفسهِ ، وليسَ بحَرْفٍ وصوتٍ ، ولكنّ الله تعالى يخلقُ صوتًا يُعبِّرُ به عن المعنى القائمِ بنفسهِ ، ولا شكَّ في بُطلانِ قولهم ، وهو في الحقيقةِ قولُ المعتزلةِ ؛ لأنّ المعتزلةَ يقولونَ : القرآنُ مَخلوقٌ ، وهو كلامُ الله ، وهؤلاءِ يقولونَ : القرآنُ مَخلوقٌ ، وهو عبارةٌ عن كلامِ الله ، فقد اتّفقَ الجميعُ على أنّ ما بينَ دّفَّتَيْ المصحف مَخلوقٌ ، ثم لو قيلَ في مسألتنا – الكلامُ في الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ – إنّ الأَوْلَى تركُ الخوضِ في هذا ، خوفًا مِن أنْ يكونَ مِن التنَطُّعِ الهالكِ فاعلُهُ ، والاقتصارُ على القول : بأنّ الحديثَ القُدْسِيَّ ما رواه النبيُّ  عن رَبِّهِ وكفى ، لكانَ كافيًا ، ولعلّه أَسْلَمُ والله أعلمُ ".( )
وفي مَوضعِ آخر قال :" الأحاديثُ القدسيّةُ لا تَثْبُتُ لها أحكامُ القرآنِ :
-فيجوزُ مَسُّهَا بلا طهارةٍ
-ويجوز للجُنُبِ والحائضِ قراءتها .
-ولا تُقرأُ في الصلاةِ .
-ويَصِحُّ بيعها .
-والسفرُ بها إلى أرضِ العدوِّ .
-ولا يُتعبّدُ بتلاوتها .
-وتُروَى بالمعنى .
واخْتُلِفَ هل هي مَنسوبةٌ إلى الله لفظًا ومعنىً ، أو لفظًا فقط ؟
والصحيحُ أنّها مِن كلامِ الله معنىً ، واللفظُ مِن الرسولِ  ، فاللفظُ مَخلوقٌ والمعنى غيرُ مَخلوقٍ ، إذ لو كانت مِن كلامِ الله لفظًا لكانت مُعجزةً ؛ لأنّ كلامهُ تعالى لا يُشبه كلامَ البَشَرِ ، وأيضًا لو كانت مِن كلامِ الله لما حصلَ الاختلافُ في ألفاظِ روايتها ؛ لأنّ كلامهُ تعالى مَحفوظٌ ، ولهذا لا يُزاد في القرآنِ ولا يُنقص .
فإنْ قالَ قائلٌ : إنّ النبيَّ  يَنسُب القولَ فيها إلى الله ، وإذا نُسِبَ القولُ إلى قائلهِ كانَ قولاً لهُ لفظًا ومعنى ؟
فالجوابُ : أنّ هذا صحيحٌ ، وأنّ هذا هو الأصلُ ما لم يمنعَ مِنه مانعٌ ، وهُنا قد مَنَعَ مِنه مانعٌ ؛ وهو أنّه لو كانَ كلامَ الله لفظًا ومعنىً لَثَبَتَتْ لهُ أحكامُ القرآنِ ؛ لأنّ الشريعةَ لا تُفرِّقُ بينَ مُتماثلينِ ، ولا غرابةَ أنْ يُنسبَ القولُ إلى قائلهِ باعتبارِ معناه فإنّ جميعَ ما في القرآنِ مِن الأقوالِ المنسوبةِ إلى الرُّسُلِ السابقينَ وأُمَمِهم كلّها مَنسوبةٌ لهم باعتبار المعنى ؛ لأنّها بلفظٍ عربيٍّ وتلكَ الأُمَمُ ليسَ لسانها عربيًّا ، وأيضًا فإنّ الله يذكرُ القولَ عن قائلهِ بلفظٍ مُختلفٍ لمناسبةِ أسلوبِ القرآنِ ؛ كما في قوله عن سَحَرَةِ آل فرعونَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِين رَبَّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ  وقال في آيةٍ أخرى :فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى فقدَّمَ هارونَ على مُوسَى لِتَنَاسُبِ رؤوسَ الآيِ".( )
وفي مَوضعٍ آخر قال :" والبحثُ في الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ هل هو مِن كـلامِ الله لفظًا ومعنىً ، أم هو مِن كلامِ الله معنىً لا لفظًا ؟
فالجوابُ : الأخيرُ أَقْرَبُ ، لما يلي :
أولاً : أنّه لا يُتعبّدُ بلفظهِ ،بمعنى أنّكَ لا تَتعبّدُ بتلاوتهِ ، فلو كانَ كلامَ الله لفظًا لكانَ مُتعبّدًا بتلاوتهِ كالقرآنِ .
ثانيًا : أنّه لو كانَ مِن كلامِ الله لفظًا لَجازتْ قراءتهُ في الصلاةِ كالقرآنِ .
ثالثًا : أنّه لو كانَ مِن كلامِ الله لفظًا لكانَ مُعجزًا كالقرآنِ .
رابعًا : أنّه لو كانَ مِن كلامِ الله لفظًا لكانَ أعلى سندًا مِن القرآنِ ؛ لأنّ سندَ القرآنِ فيهِ بينَ الرسولِ وبينَ ربِّهِجبريلُ  ، وهذا يقولهُ الرسولُ  عن الله مُباشرةً كما يظهر مِن لفظهِ ،ولا يُمكن أنْ يكونَ الحديثُ القدسيُّ أعلى سندًا مِن القرآن.وقالَ بعضُ أهل العلمِ : إنّنا نقولُ كما قالَ النبيُّ  [ قالَ الله ] ، ولا نبحثُ هل لفظهُ مِن كلامِ الله أو مِن كلامِ النبيِّ  .
ولكنّ القرآنَ لا شكَّ أنّهُ أعلى مِن الأحاديثِ القدسيةِ بالاتِّفَاقِ ؛لأنّه يتعلّقُ به أحكامٌ لا تتعلّقُ بالأحاديثِ القدسيةِ ".( )
وفي مَوضعٍ آخر قال :" ومرتبةُ الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ بينَ القرآنِ والحديثِ النبويِّ ، فالقرآنُ الكريمُ يُنسب إلى الله لفظًا ومعنىً ، والحديثُ النبويُّ يُنسب إلى النبيِّ لفظًا ومعنىً، والحديثُ القُدْسِيُّ يُنسب إلى الله تعالى معنىً لا لفظًا ، ولذلكَ لا يُتعبَّدُ بتلاوةِ لفظهِ ولا تُقرأُ في الصلاةِ ، ولم يحصلُ به التحدِّي ، ولم يُنقل بالتواترِ كما نُقلَ القرآنُ ، بل مِنه ما هو صحيحٌ وضعيفٌ ومَوضوعٌ ".( )
هذا رأيُ الشيخِ ابن عثيمين في الفرقِ بينَ القرآنِ والحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ ، وخلاصتهُ ما يلي :
1-القرآنُ لا يَمسُّهُ إلاّ طاهرٌ ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
2-القرآنُ لا يقرؤهُ الجُنُبُ ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
3-كُفر مَن أنكر حرفًا واحدًا مُجْمعًا عليه مِن القرآنِ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
4-القرآنُ لا يصحُّ بيعه على رأيِ الأكثر ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
5-القرآنُ لا يُسافَرُ به إلى أرض العدوِّ ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
6-القرآنُ يُقرأ في الصلاةِ ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
7-القرآنُ مُعْجِزٌ ووقعَ به التحدِّي ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
8-القرآنُ مُتعبَّدٌ بتلاوتهِ ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
9-القرآنُ مَنقولٌ كُلُّهُ بالتواترِ ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ ، بل مِنه الصحيحُ والضعيفُ والمَوضوعُ .
10-القرآنُ تكفّلَ الله بِحفظه ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
11-القرآنُ لا تجوزُ روايته بالمعنى ، بخلاف الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
12-القرآنُ نَزَلَ بواسطةِ جبريلَ  ، والحديثُ القُدْسِيُّ بروايةِ الرسولِ  مباشرةً عن الله تعالى .
13-القرآنُ لفظهُ ومعناهُ مِن عند الله تعالى ، أمّا الحديثُ القُدْسِيُّ فمعناه مِن الله تعالى؛ ولفظهُ مِن الرسولِ  .( )

تبع إن شاء الله:

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ولِي معَ ما ذكره الشيخُ الوقفاتُ التاليةُ :
الوقفةُ الأولى: الفروقُ العشرةُ الأُولَى لا إشكالَ فيها، والمخْتَلَفُ فيه مِنها نَبَّهَ الشيخُ على رُجحانِه عنده.

الوقفةُ الثانيةُ: الفرقُ الحادي عشر؛ وهو جوازُ روايتهِ بالمعنى كالحديثِ النبويِّ لأنَّ كِلاهُمَا وَحْيٌ غيرُ مَتْلُوٍّ، بخلاف ِالقرآنِ فهو وَحْيٌ مَتْلُوٍّ ؛ ولأنّ المرادَ بالحديثِ القدسيِّ والحديثِ النبويِّ ما اشتملتْ عليه مِن المعاني دونَ التعبُّدِ بلفظِهَا؛ ولذا فالمجيزونَ لروايةِ الحديثِ بالمعنى وهم الأكثرُ اشترطوا عدمَ التعبُّدِ بلفظِهَا، فأمّا ما تُعبِّدَ بلفظها كالأذكارِ فهذه لا تُروَى بالمعنى؛ وإنّما يُحمل اختلافُ ألفاظها على تنوّعِ صفاتها ، فيتعبّدُ بكلِّ لفظٍ واردٍ فيها ، قال الزرقانيُّ:" أمّا الحديثُ القُدْسِيُّ والحديثُ النبويُّ فليستْ ألفاظهما مَناط إعجازٍ ولهذا أباحَ الله روايتهما بالمعنى ولم يمنحهما تلكَ الخصائصَ والقداسةَ الممتازة التي منحها القرآنَ الكريمَ تخفيفًا على الأمّةِ ورعايةً لمصالحِ الخلقِ في الحالينِ مِن مَنحٍ ومَنعٍ ".

الوقفةُ الثالثةُ: قوله :" إنّ الحديثَ القُدْسِيَّ يرويهِ عن رَبِّهِ مباشرةً بدونِ واسطةٍ " ، حَصْرٌ لا دليلَ عليه، وليسَ بمحلِّ اتّفاقٍ؛ بل هو وَحْيٌ كسائرِ الوحيِ يكونُ بإحدى طُُرُقِهِ التي نصَّت عليها الآيةُ كما في قوله تعالىوَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلاَّ وَحْياً أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولاً فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ (الشورى:51)، قال البغويُّ :" وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلاَّ وَحْياً  يُوحِي إليه في المنامِ ، أو بالإلهامِ ، أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ يُسمِعُهُ كلامَهُ ولا يراهُ ، كما كلّمَهُ موسى،  أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولاً  إمّا جبريل أو غيره مِن الملائكةِ ".
وقالَ ابنُ حجرٍ العسقلاني عند شرحه لحديثِ [ إنّ الله كَتَبَ الحسناتِ والسيِّئاتِ ... ]:" قوله :" فيما يرويه عن رَبِّهِ " هذا مِن الأحاديثِ الإلهيّةِ، ثم هو مُحتملٌ أنْ يكونَ مِمّا تلقّاهُ عن رَبِّهِ بلا واسطةٍ ، ويحتملُ أنْ يكونَ مِمّا تلقَّاهُ بواسطةِ المَلَكِ وهو الراجحُ ".
وقال ابنُ حجرٍ الهيتميُّ :" ولا تَنحصرُ تلكَ الأحاديث القدسية في كيفيةٍ مِن كيفياتِ الوَحْيِ ، بل يجوزُ أنْ تنزل بأيِّ كيفيةٍ مِن كيفياتهِ ، كرؤيا النومِ ، والإلقاءِ في الرَّوْعِ وعلى لسانِ الملَكِ ".( )
وبهذا التقريرِ يتبيَّنُ لكَ أنّ قولَ الشيخِ :" لو كانَ الحديث القُدْسِيُّ مِن عند الله لفظًا ومعنىً ؛ لكانَ أعلى سندًا مِن القرآنِ ؛ لأنّ النبيَّ يرويه عن رَبِّهِ تعالى بدونِ واسطةٍ ، كما هو ظاهر السياقِ ، أمّا القرآنَُ فنزلَ على النبيِّ بواسطةِ جبريلَ" ، لا يُسلَّمُ لأمرينِ :
الأمرُ الأول : أنّ الحديثَ القُدْسِيَّ وَحْيٌ كسائرِ الوحيِ ، مِنه ما هو بواسطـةٍ ومِنه ما هو بدونِ واسطةٍ؛ كما تقدّمَ عن ابن حجرٍ الهيتميِّ؛ بل رَجَّحَ ابنُ حجرٍ العسقلانيّ أنْ يكونَ بواسطةِ الملَكِ، وإنّما جُعِلَ القرآنُ كُلُّهُ بواسطةِ جبريلَ وهو المسمَّى بالوَحْيِ الجَلِيِّ تعظيمًا له وتشريفًا ، وأَدْعَى لِحفْظِهِ.
الأمرُ الثاني: السنّةُ وَحْيٌ مِن الله أيضًا - كما دلّتْ على ذلكَ أحاديث كثيرة أشهرُ مِن أنْ تُذكرَ – وجاءت بواسطةِ جبريلَ  وبدونِ واسطةٍ ، ولم يقلْ أحدٌ أنّها أعلى سندًا مِن القرآنِ .
بل قال الجرجانيُّ– وهو مِن القائلينَ بأنّ لفـظَ الحديثِ القدسيِّ مِن
الرسولِ - بأنّ القرآنَ أفضلُ لأنّ القرآنَ نَزَلَ لفظهُ ومعناهُ بخلافِ الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ .
الوقفةُ الرابعةُ: ذكر الشيخُ  خلافَ أهلِ العلمِ في مسألةِ: لفظُ الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ هلْ هُوَ مِن الله أمْ مِن النبيِّ ، وذكرَ ثلاثةَ أقوالٍ :
القول الأول: أنّ المعنى مِن الله ، واللفظُ مِن الرسولِ، وهو رأْيُ الشيخِ ابن عثيمين الذي اشتهر عنه ، وخُلاصةُ أدلَّتِهِ ما يلي :
الدليل الأول: لو كانَ الحديث القُدْسِيُّ مِن عند الله لفظًا ومعنىً ؛ لكانَ أعلى سندًا مِن القرآنِ ؛ لأنّ النبيَّ يرويه عن رَبِّهِ تعالى بدونِ واسطةٍ، والقرآنَُ بواسطة .
الدليل الثاني : لو كانَ لفظُ الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ مِن عند الله ؛ لم يكنْ بينهُ وبينَ القرآنِ فَرْقٌ ؛ لأنّ كِلَيْهِمَا على هذا التقديرِ كلامُ الله تعالى ، والحكمةُ تقتضي تساويهما في الحكمِ حينَ اتّفقَا في الأصلِ ، ولذا :
-لو كان كلامَ الله لفظًا لتُعبِّدَ بتلاوتهِ كالقرآنِ .
-لو كان كلامَ الله لفظًا لجازتْ تلاوتهُ في الصلاةِ كالقرآنِ .
-لو كان كلامَ الله لفظًا لكانَ مُعْجِزًا كالقرآنِ .
-لو كان كلامَ الله لفظًا لما حصلَ الاختلافُ في ألفاظِ روايته ؛ لأنّ كلامـهُ تعالى مَحفوظٌ ، ولهذا لا يُزاد في القرآنِ ولا يُنقص .
الدليل الثالث: أنّه لا مانعَ مِن أنْ يُقالَ : قال الله ويُرَادُ به معناه دون لفظهِ ، كما في القرآنِ حيثُ قَصَّ الله علينا قصصًا عن أقوامٍ ذكرها الله بالمعنى دونَ اللفظِ .
وهذا القولُ قالَ به أكثرُ مَن وقفتُ على كلامهم وهو المرجَّحُ في غالبِ الكُتُبِ المعاصرةِ فيما رأيتُ .
القول الثاني: أنّ اللفظَ والمعنى مِن الله تعالى ، ودليلهُ ما ذكره الشيخُ رحـمه الله بقولهِ :
- أنّ النبيَّ أضافهُ إلى الله ، ومِن المعلومِ أنّ الأصلَ في القولِ المضافِ أنْ يكونَ بلفظِ قائلهِ لا ناقلهِ ، لا سِيَّمَا أنّ النبيَّ أقوى الناسِ أمانةً وأوثقهم روايةً .
القائلونَ بهِ :
قُلْتُ: وهذا القولُ يصحُّ نِسبتهُ إلى السلفِ تعالى في القرونِ المفضَّلةِ ، حيثُ كانوا يَرْوُونَهُ على أنّه مِن كلامِ الله تعالى، ولم يُذكر فيما أعلمُ عن أحدٍ مِنهم أنّه قالَ: إنّ اللفظَ مِن الرسولِ ؛ بل كانوا يقولونَ : قالَ الله تعالى ، أو : يقولُ الله تعالى .
وهو الذي يدلُّ عليه صنيعُ البخاريِّ حيثُ قـالَ :" بابٌ قولُ الله تعالى :  يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُبَدِّلُوا كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثمّ ساقَ ما يقربُ مِن عشرةِ أحاديثَ قُدْسيَّةٍ ، قال ابنُ حجرٍ مُعلِّقًا على ترجمةِ البابِ :" والذي يظهرُ أنّ غرضهُ أنّ كلامَ الله لا يختصُّ بالقرآنِ فإنّه ليسَ نوعًا واحدًا "
ومِمّن قالَ به أيضًا : ابنُ حجرٍ الهيتميُّ( )،وهو الذي يُفهم مِن كلامِ شيخِ الإسلام ابن تيميةَ حيثُ قالَ في تعليقه على حديثٍ قُدْسيٍّ :" وهو مِن الأحاديثِ الإلهيّةِ التي رواها الرسولُ عن رَبِّهِ ، وأخبرَ أنّها مِن كلامِ الله تعالى وإنْ لم تكنْ قرآنًا ".( )
القول الثالث: أنْ نَرْوِيها كما رواها النبيُّ مُقتصرينَ على ذلكَ بدونِ تكلُّفِ : هلِ اللفظُ مِن الله أم مِن الرسولِ ؟ على طريقة المتقدِّمينَ حيثُ رَوَوْهَا ولم يتكلَّمُوا عن ذلكَ كما تقدّم ، وهذا هو الذي مَالَ إليهِ الشيخُ رحـمه الله في آخرِ حياتهِ ؛ وجعلهُ أَوْلَى الأقوالِ وقالَ :" ولعلَّهُ الأَسْلَمْ " ( ) .
وإنّمَا قُلْتُ إنّ هذا القولَ هو آخرُ أقوالِهِ لأنّه مُثْبَتٌ في شرحِ الأربعين النوويةِ ، والتي شَرَحَها في صيف عام 1421 هـ( ) ، وهي السنةُ التي تُوفِّيَ فيها الشيخُ.
الترجيحُ : الأقربُ إلى الصوابِ - والله تعالى أعلمُ - هو القولُ بأنّ الحديثَ القُدْسِيَّ لَفْظُهُ ومعناهُ مِن الله تعالى ؛ إذْ هو الأصلُ وليسَ عندنا دليلٌ ينقلُ هذا الأصلَ كما تقدّمَ ، وأمّا ما استدلَّ به الشيخُ في ترجيحِ القولِ الأولِ فيُجابُ عنه بما يلي:

يتبع إن شاء الله:

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الجواب عن الدليلِ الأول: أنّه لو كانَ اللفظُ مِن الله لكانَ أعلى سندًا مِن القرآنِ ، تقدّمتْ الإجابةُ عليه .
وأمّا الدليلِ الثاني وهو: أنّه لو كان لفظهُ مِن الله فلا بُدَّ أنْ تَثْبُتَ له أحكامُ القرآنِ، فيُجابُ عن ذلكَ بما يلي :
الكلامُ صفةٌ مِن صفاتِ الله تعالى الأَزَلِيَّةِ ،ومِن الصفاتِ الفعليَّةِ حيثُ يتكلَّمُ الله متى شاءَ بما شاءَ ، قال الله تعالى :قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَاداً لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي وَلَوْ جِئْنَا بِمِثْلِهِ مَدَداً (الكهف:109) ومِن المقطوعِ به أنّه ليسَ كلُّ ما تكلّمَ به الله فهو قرآنٌ ؛ بل القرآنُ هو : كلامُ الله المُنَزَّلُ على محمّدٍ بواسطةِ جبريلَ المتَعبَّدُ بتلاوتهِ المفتتَحُ بسورةِ الفاتحةِ والمختَتَمُ بسورةِ الناسِ ، لا يقولُ أحدٌ بغير هذا مِن المسلمينَ ، ولذا فليسَ كلُّ كلامِ الله تعالى يثبتُ له أحكامُ القرآنِ بالاتّفاقِ بل القرآنُ له مِن الخصوصيّةِ ما ليسَ لغيرهِ ، وكَوْنُ الحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ لفظهُ مِن الله يلزمُ مِنه أن يثبتَ لـه أحكامُ القرآنِ إلزامٌ بما لا يلزمُ .
قال شيخُ الإسلامِ ابنُ تيميةَ :" هـذه الأحاديثُ الإلهيّة التي يَرويهَا الرسولُ عن
رَبِّهِ تعالى "... إلى أنْ قالَ :" كلامٌ عربيٌّ مأثور عن الله ، ومع هذا فليسَ قرآنًا ولا مثلَ القرآنِ لا لفظًا ولا معنىً ".( )
وقال الزرقانيُّ :" وصفوةُ القولِ في هذا المقامِ أنّ القرآنَ أُوحِيَتْ ألفاظُهُ مِن الله اتّفاقًا، وأنّ الحديثَ القُدْسِيَّ أُوحِيَتْ ألفاظُهُ مِن الله على المشهورِ ، والحديثُ النبويُّ أُوحِيَتْ معانيهِ في غير ما اجتهدَ فيه الرسولُ والألفاظُ مِن الرسولِ.
بَيْدَ أنَ القرآنَ لـه خصائصهُ مِن الإعجازِ والتعبُّدِ به ووجوبِ المحافظةِ على آدائه بلفظهِ ونحو ذلكَ ، وليسَ للحديثِ القُدْسِيِّ والنبويِّ شيءٌ مِن هذه الخصائص .
والحكمةُ مِن هذا التفريقِ أنّ الإعجازَ مَنُوطٌ بألفاظِ القرآنِ ، فلو أُبِيْحَ أداؤه بالمعنى لَذهَبَ إعجازهُ ، وكان مظنَّةً للتغيير والتبديلِ ، واختلافِ الناسِ في أصلِ التشريعِ والتنْزيلِ .
أمّا الحديثُ القُدْسِيُّ والحديثُ النبويُّ فليستْ ألفاظهما مَناطَ إعجازٍ ، ولهذا أباحَ الله روايتهما بالمعنى ، ولم يمنحهما تلكَ الخصائصَ والقداسةَ الممتازة التي منحها القرآنَ الكريمَ ، تخفيفًا على الأمّةِ ورعـايةً لمصالحِ الخلقِ في الحالينِ مِن مَنحٍ ومَنعٍ ،  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ ".( )
أمّا الدليلِ الثالث؛ وهو قوله :" أنه لا مانع مِن أنْ يُقال: قال الله ويُراد به معناه دونَ لفظه …" إلخ ؛ فجوابه:
أنّهُ دليلٌ لا إشكالَ فيه لو دلَّ دليلٌ على أنّ اللفظَ مِن النبيِّ ولكنْ مع عدمِ الدليلِ فلا يستدلُّ به، أضفْ إلى أنّ القرآنَ عربيٌّ وهذه القَصَص التي وردتْ بالقرآنِ تكلّمَ بها أصحابها بغير العربيةِ بل بعضهُ بكلامٍ مِن نوعٍ آخرَ ككلامِ الهدهدِ وغيره؛ ولذا فقد تكلّمَ الله بها  بلغةِ القرآنِ: بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُبِينٍ (الشعراء:195) وغيرُ خافٍ على مَن ينقل كلامًا مِن لُغةٍ إلى لُغةٍ فإنّما هو يتكلّمُ بالمعنى دونَ اللفظِ والله أعلمُ.
هذا ما توصَّلْتُ إليه في هذه المسألةِ؛ فما كان مِن صوابٍ فمن الله، وما كان مِن خطأٍ فمن نفسي والشيطان، والله سبحانه أعلمُ وأحكم .

----------


## الطيبوني

> الدليل الثالث: أنّه لا مانعَ مِن أنْ يُقالَ : قال الله ويُرَادُ به معناه دون لفظهِ ، كما في القرآنِ حيثُ قَصَّ الله علينا قصصًا عن أقوامٍ ذكرها الله بالمعنى دونَ اللفظِ .
> وهذا القولُ قالَ به أكثرُ مَن وقفتُ على كلامهم وهو المرجَّحُ في غالبِ الكُتُبِ المعاصرةِ فيما رأيتُ .


قياس مع الفارق . لان في الصورة الجائزة حكاية القول و اللفظ بالمعنى . و هذا اقرار ضمني  على ان المعنى و الحكاية اخذت من لفظ و قول القائل . يعني اقررت ان المعنى اصله قول و لفظ القائل
و في الحديث القدسي هو لا يقر ان المعنى اصله كلام و قول للرب عز وجل 
فجواز اضافة القول و الكلام لقائله في الصورتين مبنية على ان المتكلم قال قولا و تكلم بكلام . و لا يجوز ذلك مع عدم القول و الكلام .
يعني الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول - قال الله تعالى - فلا يجوز لنا ان نقول لم يقل الله ذلك  !! و هذا حقيقة قولهم 

و من المناسب في هذه المسالة بالذات ان ينظر هل لهذا القائل سلف فيما رجحه و ذهب اليه ؟

لماذا - لان مثل هذا الكلام يتمشى مع عقيدة الاشاعرة و نفاة الكلام . و اقراراهم على هذا اثبات لحجتهم على عقيدتهم الباطلة .

يعني اذا صح ان يقال كلام الله و قول الله على ما ليس بكلام له و لا قول على الحقيقة 
جاز ان يقال في القران كلام الله و قول الله على المعنى الذي لم يتكلم به الله عز وجل 

يعني اننا نسميه كلاما باعتبار المعنى و ليس باعتبار انه هو المتكلم به . فان صح ذلك في الحديث القدسي صح ذلك في القران . 

المهم يصح نسبة المعنى الى القائل و اطلاق القول على انه كلام و قول له يشترط فيه ان يكون المتكلم تكلم كلاما اخذ منه المعنى . و صحة اطلاق القول على انه كلامه . مبني على انه تكلم و قال قولا اخذ منه المعنى . و مع عدم القول و الكلام لا يصح ان نقول قوله و كلامه .

هذا ما ظهر لي و الله اعلم و انما ذكرته  للمدارسة ليس الا . و بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفيكم بارك الله

----------

